# mold on seeds help



## FrozenReality (Dec 1, 2008)

I had some freshly picked seeds sitting inside a bag drying and i left town for 4 days and got back and there was mold covering seeds on the bottom cause i wasnt able to rotate the seeds daily like i was. I dumped the seeds out a few days ago and they have dried up even more and i cant see the mold on them but im sure they are still covered. Would it be safe to spray the seeds with some hydrogen peroxide and then dry them with paper towells and let them sit out in the open air to kill off the mold thats on them. Id hate to have mold grow each time i try to germinate them.


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 1, 2008)

The curse of mold,
   The real curse is the mold spores that move around so easily. Myself I am very hesitant to use chemicals on seeds. A good healthy seed has a pretty solid shell that shouldn't have any cracks to it so it should be safe from a quick dousing of a mild soap and water solution.
 You need to insure that the beans get dried real well, but the mold spores can return almost as fast as you can destroy them.
1. Wash your hands big time first before you handle your beans.
2. In germinating using a clean knapkin or papertowel, you need to treat the paper with as hot a water as you can, to hopefully kill spores.
3. Always be on the lookout for mold, even the smallest amount.
4. Any prior contamination with mold of any sort is grounds for a good disinfecting.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## vermont_farmer (Dec 1, 2008)

Unfortunately, soap and water won't kill the mold. 

I suggest preparing a solution of 10% clorox [9 parts water, 1 part clorox] and soak the seeds in this for about 20 minutes. Then rinse them in clean water and dry between paper towels.

If the mold is heavy and completely covers the seed, you need to get a bit more agressive. Instead of the clorox, soak the seeds for 5 minutes in ethanol, then rinse with clean water and dry. You should be able to get denatured ethanol at the drug store, or just use vodka.

If the mold has gotten through the husk, the seeds are doomed anyway, otherwise, the seed shell is more than adequate barrier for either the clorox or ethanol soaks. I have done both on my seeds from private breeders, and never ever had a problem.

In the future you should dry the fresh seeds, then give them a light dusting of Captan, then store in a ziplock bag in the fridge. I would even throw in one of those little dessicant sacks if you plan on storing for an extended period of time.

VF


----------



## FrozenReality (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you both of you. I will probably try doing a 5 minute soak with some everclear (95%) and then rinse and dry. I really appreciate the help. Where do you by captan at?


----------



## vermont_farmer (Dec 1, 2008)

It should be available at most garden centers or Home Depot.

Or you can always get it online. It is a wettable powder, relatively mild, that can also be used fungus control with a sprayer.

VF


----------

